# Você fala a seus gatos?



## tomtompl

Hi. What is the difference between: "falar a" and "falar com".   I found sentence "Você fala com seus gatos?" 
Should we replace it with "Você fala a seus gatos?

Does falar means both speak with and talk to ?   Thank you


----------



## anaczz

"Falar" may be used as "talk to" and as "speak" (at least in Brasil, in Portugal looks like they prefer "dizer" in some cases).
Usually, when you say "Falar a (alguém)" you're talking about a particular issue, talk something to somebody.
Você fala/diz a/para seus gatos que vai sair?
Do you tell to your cats that you're coming out?


Você fala com seus gatos?
Do you speak with your cats, at all?


----------



## tomtompl

anaczz said:


> Você fala/diz a/para seus gatos que vai sair?
> 
> 
> Does it mean that "a" and "para" are fully interchangeable?  Can we use it both singular and plural?


----------



## anaczz

> Does it mean that "a" and "para" are fully interchangeable?


In some of the cases they are.

Dou este(s) presente(s) a/para você(s).
Vou a/para Lisboa.
Vamos a/para Lisboa.
Vamos a/para várias cidade europeias.
Eu disse a/para você(s)!

but

Isto é para guardar. (only "para")
Estou a espera disso. (only "a")




> Can we use it both singular and plural?



Singular and plural don't affect prepositions.


----------



## tomtompl

Singular and plural don't affect prepositions.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hi. Thank you for your explanation.      I noticed in some cases "a" is changed into "à".  For example: Ele vai à fazenda.
> Do I undserstand it correctly that this is only for singular with article "a" , so a+a =à?    What about fazendas?  Can we just say "Ele vai a as fazendas" ? Or here we can only say "Ele vai para fazendas"?   Thanks
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Alentugano

tomtompl said:


> Hi. Thank you for your explanation.      I noticed in some cases "a" is changed into "à".  For example: Ele vai à fazenda.
> Do I undserstand it correctly that this is only for singular with article "a" , so a+a =à?    What about fazendas?  Can we just say "Ele vai a as fazendas" ? Or here we can only say "Ele vai para fazendas"?   Thanks



"a+as" => às, hence "Ele vai às fazendas", which is how we'd say/write it here in Portugal. Note that especially in Brazil, you will hear/read a lot of "Ele vai nas (em+as) fazendas" or "Ele vai para as fazendas".


----------



## tomtompl

Alentugano said:


> "a+as" => às, hence "Ele vai às fazendas", which is how we'd say/write it here in Portugal. Note that especially in Brazil, you will hear/read a lot of "Ele vai nas (em+as) fazendas" or "Ele vai para as fazendas".


THANK YOU!


----------



## dangliatica

tomtompl said:


> Hi. What is the difference between: "falar a" and "falar com".   I found sentence "Você fala com seus gatos?"
> Should we replace it with "Você fala a seus gatos?
> 
> Does falar means both speak with and talk to ?   Thank you



I'd say "falar com" in this case. Maybe I'd use "falar a" or "falar para" to tell something (contar). 
Eu vou falar para a sua mãe que você anda terrível. Vou contar tudo para sua mãe. I'll tell your mother you've been bad.


"O verbo *falar *rege várias preposições: *sobre* («falou sobre...»), *de* («falou de...»), *a* («falou a...»), *com*(«falei com...»), *em* («falou em...»), *para* («falou para...»), e *por* («Ele falou por ti.»)."


----------



## Calx

Falar com = speak with
Falar a = say (something) to / tell (something)


----------



## xiskxisk

Acho que nunca usaria a construção "falar a".


----------



## guihenning

*A* and *para *can't be fully interchangeable.

_Vou *a* Portugal_ means to spend some time in Portugal, a trip to Portugal…
_Vou *para* Portugal_ means moving in to Portugal permanently.

I would never use _«falar a» _either. I'd say «_dizer a» _instead.


----------



## dangliatica

Rapazes, neste exemplo cabe bem:

"Eu gostaria de falar a todos aqueles que ajudaram nossas crianças"

"A diretora se encarregará de falar a cada um de vocês..."

O que acham?


----------



## guihenning

dangliatica said:


> O que acham?



Acho bem. Eu sei que existe a forma «falar a», como: "_João falou-lhe bobagens"_, *falar *​sendo transitivo direto e indireto. But for me it sounds way more natural to replace «falar» for «dizer».

_«João disse-lhe bobagens.»_
_«Eu gostaria de dizer a todos aqueles que ajudaram nossas crianças…»
«A diretoria se encarregará de dizer a cada um de vocês…»_


----------



## anaczz

_«Eu gostaria de dizer a todos aqueles que ajudaram nossas crianças…» 
«A diretoria se encarregará de dizer a cada um de vocês…» 
__
Dizer o quê? Só se tiver um objeto direto depois.


Eu falo a vocês, trabalhadores.
Eu gostaria de falar a vocês, que ajudaram nossas crianças._


----------



## guihenning

Verdade! Não tinha prestado atenção e visto que o sentido muda _slightly.
_Mas, no segundo exemplo, não seria *que* complemento direto também?
O segundo exemplo parece-me incompleto. Mais natural a mim me soaria: «_Eu falo a vocês, trabalhadores, *que* tanto fazem pela economia do país.»_


----------



## anaczz

> Mas, no segundo exemplo, não seria *que* complemento direto também?


Não, se muito não me engano, "_*que* tanto fazem pela economia do país" _é uma oração subordinada adjetiva.

Falar/dizer alguma coisa a alguém. -> transitivo direto e indireto
Falar/dizer alguma coisa. -> transitivo direto
Falar a alguém. -> transitivo indireto
Falar de/com/para/sobre/por... transitivo indireto
Falar. Intransitivo


----------



## guihenning

Obrigado, Anaczz!


----------



## William Stein

anaczz said:


> "Falar" may be used as "talk to" and as "speak" (at least in Brasil, in Portugal looks like they prefer "dizer" in some cases).
> Usually, when you say "Falar a (alguém)" you're talking about a particular issue, talk something to somebody.
> Você fala/diz a/para seus gatos que vai sair?
> Do you tell to your cats that you're coming out?
> 
> 
> Você fala com seus gatos?
> Do you speak with your cats, at all?



In English, "speak with" means that the conversation partner talks back to you ("bidirectional"), but "talk to" just means that you talk to somebody and they don't speak back ("unidirectional"), so unless the cats talk you would usualy say "do you talk to your cats"? Is it the same thing with "falar com"?


----------



## guihenning

Yes, when two people talk, they talk *com* each other in Portuguese. But when someone has something to say it's by norm «_Preciso falar contigo!/*com *você!» _that could be translated to «_We have to talk!» (also: «Precisamos conversar!»)
_Though possible, it's very very uncommon to use preposition *a* along with the verb *falar. *Dizer is way more common. Diz-se algo* a* alguém, mas, geralmente, fala-se *com* uma pessoa.


----------



## anaczz

William Stein said:


> In English, "speak with" means that the conversation partner talks back to you ("bidirectional"), but "talk to" just means that you talk to somebody and they don't speak back ("unidirectional"), so unless the cats talk you would usualy say "do you talk to your cats"? Is it the same thing with "falar com"?



Então "speak with" seria "conversar com", mas as pessoas dizem também que conversam com seus animais; eles podem não falar, mas respondem com atitudes, não deixa de ser uma conversa...


----------



## dangliatica

anaczz said:


> _«Eu gostaria de dizer a todos aqueles que ajudaram nossas crianças…»
> «A diretoria se encarregará de dizer a cada um de vocês…»
> __
> Dizer o quê? Só se tiver um objeto direto depois.
> 
> 
> Eu falo a vocês, trabalhadores.
> Eu gostaria de falar a vocês, que ajudaram nossas crianças._



Tem toda a razão! Dizer o quê? Já o 'falar' implica em algo mais abrangente sem a necessidade de um objeto, uma longa conversa, um discurso, um desabafo...
Dizer e contar pedem mesmo um objeto! Boa!


----------

